# Java installiert, funktioniert aber nicht?



## Glorrys (7. Jul 2009)

Servus

Ich hab Java installiert, neueste version, aber irgendwie funktioniert das Teil nicht? :bahnhof:
Ich hab windows2000 und theoretisch sollte das doch kein problem sein, oder?


----------



## Geeeee (7. Jul 2009)

Glorrys hat gesagt.:


> , aber irgendwie funktioniert das Teil nicht?


Es kann Brainfuck-Programme ausführen oder was?! 
Ein bisschen genauere Beschreibung wäre ein Traum (für Dich, weil du ja Hilfe suchst)


----------



## frapo (8. Jul 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/16581-java-development-kit-software-development-kit-installieren-und-einrichten.html


----------

